# A good machine made/Budget Cigar?



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi guys this is my first post on the cigar side of puff, im more of a pipe guy here but i do enjoy the occasional cigar (Last Cigar was Perdomo Alabao on new years).

Well the story is my friend orders a cigar catalog from Famous Smoke Shop and they have a machine made section (Ironically right next to the Davidoff section) and im not talking about blunts like swisher sweets and black and milds i looked on the thing and they are a bunch of premium "Looking" cigars and they cheap often 25-60 dollars for a box of 50.

My plan is to something like that for an everyday smoke and keep a small stash of premium cigars away for special occasions.

I don't know maybe ill order a box someday and try these but check out the catalog for yourself.

Machine Made Cigars | Famous Smoke Shop


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

IMO, none are worth the effort. Although look at my father for example, he smokes these disgusting Robert Burns things and also some Garcia Vega's and likes them. My advice, go to 7-11 and buy a few packs and see what you think of them.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to suggest a cigar called Arganese if you are looking for a budget cigar. It is hand rolled and is very cheap, less than a dollar fifty a piece for churchills (on CI). They come in three different wrappers: Maduro, Nicaraguan, and connecticut. I have only had the connecticut which was decent, but have some maduros on the way for nice hand out sticks for people that may not appreciate a 8 dollar stick if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I would never smoke a doodoo stick like that... Go to cigar bid and buy some 2 or 3 dollar/each handmades... It's just not worth the money to spend on garbage... Get a dutchmaster and smoke one, tell us what you think of it... LOL


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

There are so many good budget hand mades out there, but I have smoked some machine made on occassions and the only ones that I even remotely liked were the black and milds and (i am very embarrassed of the second lol) Miami Suites Rum Cigars. I hate infused cigars and cigars with sweet tips but for some reason There is always a pack of these lying around haha. I don't even keep them in a humidor I just every so often fire one up for no reason lol.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Tim, nice to meet you 

There's absolutely nothing to be ashamed of in being a bargain smoker. When I first started on cigars, one of my first orders included some Factory Throwouts (ordered from Neptune). They were about $1/per, but can be had for cheaper-and are far better than ron mexicos or the average drug-store cigar. Alternatively, there are many decent smokes to be had for ~$2, take the Gran Habano Vintage '02 for example. I encourage you to check out cbid and other auction sites. You'll be surprised what you can get decent sticks for on them. I myself am a big fan of Victor Sinclair triple corojos, which are also in the $2 range. You may get some funny looks every now and then for smoking what others consider dog sh*t. Just remember smoke what you like


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

The only machine made that I've liked is the Villiger Export. It's a little 4x37 pressed and paper wrapped dry cured cigar that comes in a sumatra natural or brazilian maduro wrapper. I find them to be on the mild side but still flavorful. Pricewise, they are on the high end of the machine made world, about $40 for a box of 50. That being said, you can probably find some bundled smokes or seconds of long filler handmades for not much more.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Go to cbid and bid on Puros Indios - just about any of them - I've got fivers for $3.00 more than once. They're hand made and half-ass decent smoke especially if you can let them alone for awhile.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Muniemaker is a good cigar, with a good CT broadleaf wrapper. So is Evermore, but they are not carried at Famous. The De Nobili, Parodi and Avino cigars also have a very good and unique flavor, you can get Avino in licorice (anise) flavor. The Kentucky Cheroots are made by the same company, note the quite good 88 rating.
From the list at Famous, try the Muniemaker and the Kentucky Cheroots.
Most of the rest of the machine mades are total crap. 
When you consider how important the wrapper is to taste and burn, your $1 Muniemaker will put some $5 cigars to shame.

I just noticed they carry Topper, which is made in the same factory as Muniemaker. Another good choice.

Dutch Masters, White Owls and the like, are used by potheads. They unroll the cigar, pitch the tobacco, and put in their weed - so they have a giant roach. I don't think anyone smokes them as cigar tobacco. They even sell the unfilled wrappers at gas stations now.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fonseca Arana coronas are $29.95 a bundle of 20 at CI and they are actually really good, good enough I'm going to buy 2 or 3 more bundles. :smoke:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> The only machine made that I've liked is the Villiger Export. It's a little 4x37 pressed and paper wrapped dry cured cigar that comes in a sumatra natural or brazilian maduro wrapper. I find them to be on the mild side but still flavorful. Pricewise, they are on the high end of the machine made world, about $40 for a box of 50. That being said, you can probably find some bundled smokes or seconds of long filler handmades for not much more.


These fill my need for the cheapest, enjoyable, short smoke. I wouldn't want to smoke anything longer at that price/quality level. You can't beat them for convenience though. You can keep a 5-pack in your car and not worry about them. Storage/humidity is not a concern, no cutter required, and any flame will do.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are a few:
Nica Libre
Cusano M-1
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
Gran Habano Azteca
El Meyor Espresso


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I have to agree with the suggestions of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Around $2.00 a stick when you buy a bundle. If you can let them have some rest, they really come into their own, and they look expensive, too. I know a lot of guys take the cedar sleeve off for resting, because it can encourage mold growth, but I've never had that problem (knock on wood).

Pirate's Gold - cheap cigar, cheesy band, and not half bad with a year of rest. Under $2.00 a stick.

Sancho Panza Double Maduro - a little higher-priced than the others, but still sometimes available for not much more than $2.00 apiece, and they're acceptable ROTT. Really good with a year or so of rest.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

This is from a $1 "el cheapo" thread I made some time ago:

La Finca Cazadores
Oliveros Classico
Phillies Blunt
Padilla Fumas
Villiger Export Maduro
Villiger Export Natural
Nic Blend #7 (CFO)
Backwoods
Cigar Seconds No.59 Factory Throwouts by JC Newman
CIGARILLO--NICA LITTLE ROBUSTO CIGAR (Cuban Crafters)
Maker's Choice (Cigars International)
Famous Buenos Maduritos Cigars (Famous Smoke Shop)
Bandidos (Cigars International)
Di Nobli Popular (Famous Smoke Shop)
Puros Indios Siembra De Oro
Tropical Fever (Holt's)
Havana Classicos (Cigars International)
Taboo Value Blend
Villar y Villar
Famous' Mosaico Sumatra
Muniemaker Judges Cave Maduro
Quorum Corona
Magellan (Dominicans)
La Aurora Principes


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Fonseca Arana coronas are $29.95 a bundle of 20 at CI and they are actually really good, good enough I'm going to buy 2 or 3 more bundles. :smoke:


I would have to concur...I had one recenly ROTT. Aside of some bitterness (which I attribute to youth), it seemed to be a solid cigar. They can be had a buck a pop off devil. Not a bad deal.

I also wanted to suggest Casa De Garcia.....they are actually pretty decent. The Maduros can get rich. With a year of rest, they smooth out. They are quite a respectable smoke. Try the Sumatra wrapper too. The Connecticut is not the greatest, but that one aint too shabby either. You can get a bundle of 20 for under 30 dollars.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Instead of paying $1 for a crap cigar, I would get a 12-pack or 3 of Pinar del Rio torpedo sampler off cbid for $15-$19 and have myself some very GOOD cigars for just a little more. This is just me, but I would rather have 36 really good cigars for $50-$60 than 50 crappy ones for $50 or $60.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

QiCultivator said:


> Instead of paying $1 for a crap cigar, I would get a 12-pack or 3 of Pinar del Rio torpedo sampler off cbid for $15-$19 and have myself some very GOOD cigars for just a little more. This is just me, but I would rather have 36 really good cigars for $50-$60 than 50 crappy ones for $50 or $60.


Well, there's more to be had at higher budgets, obviously, but he asked for machine mades. The list has a bunch of them, that is why I posted it. I really haven't heard anything bad about the Villigers. The DeNobilis I hear are a staple for some--can't attest to their quality, though. I would definitely like to try these smokes someday. 
I have pretty much not smoked any machine mades--now i am interested.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with the Casa De Garcia maduro. The best bundle value out there.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

In all honesty, I'd rather smoke a Schimmelpennick Duet than a few of the handmades I've tried...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Matt1951 said:


> I agree with the Casa De Garcia maduro. The best bundle value out there.


I know...they are surprisingly good. I have a bundle here...they are good to go ROTT. You can't beat the price. That's one of those cigars that you don't mind smoking but at the same time have ready to hand out to people. People who I give it to like it a lot.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Matt1951 said:


> I agree with the Casa De Garcia maduro. The best bundle value out there.


I know...they are surprisingly good. I have a bundle here...they are good to go ROTT. You can't beat the price. That's one of those cigars that you don't mind smoking but at the same time have ready to hand out to people. People who I give it to like it a lot.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

While I haven't tried them personally, I have heard that Flor de Oliva are pretty good, especially for the money. Made by Oliva (if that wasn't obvious). I was thinking of picking up a couple just to give them a try. They sell the heck out of them at my local B&M.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I used to smoke Muniemakers before I got into handmades. I don't remember them being that bad but I didn't smoke any premium cigars then, so if I went and smoked one now it could taste like garbage to me. I have no idea.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree with the pirates gold suggestion they can be picked up for a buck a piece on cbid ( atleast last time I checked) a couple bundles of 20 were my first purchase when I didn't know any better. With a year+ age on them pretty damn decent.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

The problem with bundles and cheap mail-order cigars is that you have no idea what they're like, and you run a good risk of being stuck with a pile of cigars you hate to smoke. Machine-made cigars run the gamut from all-tobacco to the drug store styles that use other ingredients. My suggestion would be to visit a good cigar shop and check out their low-priced sticks. If money is an issue, I'd particularly recommend trying some short-fill sticks such as Pepin's Benchmade.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Matt1951 said:


> Dutch Masters, White Owls and the like, are used by potheads. They unroll the cigar, pitch the tobacco, and put in their weed - so they have a giant roach. I don't think anyone smokes them as cigar tobacco. They even sell the unfilled wrappers at gas stations now.


Moose smokes them for tobacco :d


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fordun said:


> Hi guys this is my first post on the cigar side of puff, im more of a pipe guy here but i do enjoy the occasional cigar (Last Cigar was Perdomo Alabao on new years).
> 
> Well the story is my friend orders a cigar catalog from Famous Smoke Shop and they have a machine made section (Ironically right next to the Davidoff section) and im not talking about blunts like swisher sweets and black and milds i looked on the thing and they are a bunch of premium "Looking" cigars and they cheap often 25-60 dollars for a box of 50.
> 
> ...


.....I have an ongoing thread that gives you some smoking details about every good priced cigar at Cigar Bid. Most can be gotten for $2per or less. And most offer a good flavor that can be enjoyed daily. If you have to stick to Famous Smoke Shop try the Don Pepin Garcia TOBACAS BAEZ SERIE 'SF' TORO (6" x 50), on sale now 20 for $41.95. Why settle for a "just smokeable" cigar with little to no appealing flavor when you can taste good flavor for a few bucks a day. Here are some "cheap", but tasty daily cigar options,
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...603-new-cigar-sampling-routine-habits-21.html

.....this KINKY FRIEDMAN LONE-STAR is no average cigar. It is an excellent, full flavored cigar. 20 for $49.50 is a STEAL.
Kinky Friedman Lone Star Auctions - CigarBid.com

.....all LA HERENCIA CUBANA cigars are very good smokes. Try the Toro sampler to which you like best. If you bid first you should be able to win for $16.00, $19 for a sure win.
La Herencia Cubana Toro Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars (#1234742) - CigarBid.com

.....all these below offer good flavor, some 90+ Rated good.
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto (#1237109) - CigarBid.com
La Perla Habana Classic Auctions - CigarBid.com
La Perla Habana Morado Auctions - CigarBid.com
La Perla Habana Cobre Auctions - CigarBid.com
La Perla Habana Rojo Auctions - CigarBid.com
Leon Jimenes Auctions - CigarBid.com
.....Leon Jimenes Maduro tastes GREAT!
Leon Jimenes Maduro~ Auctions - CigarBid.com
Mark Twain Auctions - CigarBid.com
Cu-Avana Natural Auctions - CigarBid.com
Cu-Avana Maduro Auctions - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas Classic Auctions - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas Gold Auctions - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas Gold Maduro Auctions - CigarBid.com
Nica Libre Auctions - CigarBid.com

......and some excellent sampler cigars to be had for $3per or less like Cohiba, Padilla Miami, Ave Maria, La Herencia Core, Diesel, etc, etc, etc,
The Clown Car of Coronas Sampler - 12 Cigars (#1234590) - CigarBid.com
Pinar del Rio Gordo Sampler - 15 Cigars (#1234588) - CigarBid.com
Nicaragua's Devil's Brew Sampler - 16 Cigars (#1234598) - CigarBid.com
Padilla Degustacion Collection - Tin of 10 Cigars (#1234609) - CigarBid.com
Padilla 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars (#1234613) - CigarBid.com
5 Vegas 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars (#1234614) - CigarBid.com
Top-Shelf Taster Pack - 4 Cigars (#1234642) - CigarBid.com
A. Fernandez Super-Premium 12-Pack - 12 Cigars (#1234659) - CigarBid.com
Padilla Top Tier Sampler - 9 Cigars (#1234687) - CigarBid.com
Double Happiness Sampler - 10 Cigars (#1234693) - CigarBid.com (cut these in half and get 20, great tasting 5x48's)
High/Low Sampler II - 10 Cigars (#1234725) - CigarBid.com
The Box-Pressed Beauties Mega-Sampler II - 20 Cigars (#1234782) - CigarBid.com


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Depends on your budget and your tastes, of course. How much are you looking to spend? There are very few good $1 smokes that I've found. There are quite a few good $2 cigars, and (IMO) a huge number of fantastic $3 to $4 cigars (I'm talking internet box/bundle prices).

To be brutally honest, if you want to smoke good stuff for cheap, stick with pipes.

That said, here's a few of my favorite cheapies. Prices are off the top of my head, so they might not be exact:

Villiger Export Maduro (under $1)
Famous Buenos Maduritos ($1)
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 ($2)
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (can be had for $2 on CBid)
Flor de Oliva Originals ($2)
Nica Libre ($2 to $3)
Sancho Panza Double Maduro ($3)
est 1844 ($2 or $3?)


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Antonio Y Cleopatras are ones I used to smoke a lot of, especially on the golf course.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

+1 on the Villiger!! I always have them on hand and they dont need to be kept in the humi


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

My problem here is that there are bad things on both sides of this equation. Machine smokes that dont contain homoginized leaf, cost as much as handmades , Handmades at that price point often taste bitter and can have construction issues... I used to smoke Phillie Titans lol and now i can buy bundled cigars for less per cigar. seems like every cigar ive had lately is either young and bitter, burns poorly, or simply just tastes flat, unless i spend the money on better known name brands.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

tobaccoman said:


> I used to smoke Phillie Titans lol and now i can buy bundled cigars for less per cigar. seems like every cigar ive had lately is either young and bitter, burns poorly, or simply just tastes flat, unless i spend the money on better known name brands.


I am glad you graduated lol.
Many of those cigars need to be rested. Some manufacturers don't have the money and/or storage space. They keep the prices down with the expectation that YOU will rest them. 
Surprisingly, that is also the case with some "better name brands" too....

But the Villigers are good, I hear.


----------

